# Motorcycle Mechanic (321213) Skills Shortage List.



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi All,

One of the trades on the skills shortage list is Motorcycle Mechanic (321213).
The required qualifications within NZ are:National Certificate in Motor Industry (Automotive Electrical and Mechanical Engineering) (Level 4) with strand in MotorcycleOR National Certificate in Motor Industry (Motorcycle Engineering) (Level 4)OR NZ Trade Certificate in Motorcycle Engineering AND at least three years' experience.

My question to the forum is does anyone know if the UK IMI Awards Motorcycle Repair and Maintenance Levels translate to the qualification requirements? 

Bit of a random one i know but just thought i'd ask.
Essentially i'm looking to see if anyone on this forum(or knows someone) that has applied for a work visa using that trade.

Thanks
Damian


----------

